# Crack in top tube



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

Was just washing my Z5 and noticed a 3in long crack in the top tube. I can't tell if it is superficial or structural. Does anyone have experience with Felt warranty or repair service?


----------



## wpcouch (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi bwbishop

I recommend that you take the bike, along with your receipt, to your local Felt dealer. They will contact Felt Dealer Services from there and let you know what your options are.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

wpcouch said:


> Hi bwbishop
> 
> I recommend that you take the bike, along with your receipt, to your local Felt dealer. They will contact Felt Dealer Services from there and let you know what your options are.


That's what I ended up doing. Took it to my dealer and it sounds like Felt is going to warranty the frame. I'm suppose to hear the final verdict today but it sounds like I'll only be out of pocket the labor at my LBS to move my components over to the new frame. I'll keep my fingers crossed So far the service from my LBS (Full Cycle in Boulder) has been outstanding.


----------



## plimpington2 (Jul 8, 2011)

It would seem to me that if the item is being replaced under warranty, shouldn't felt also pick up the cost of the labor to replace the defective part?

Judd


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

I hope so! That would be great. Haven't received the final verdict yet so that is still a possibility.


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

*Got my bike back*

So I picked my Felt back up today. They sent a new frame to my LBS and they built it up for me earlier this week.

The new frame looks great. My 2010 Z5 had a gloss back finish. The new one is matte which I actually like better.

I'm still trying to figure out what year the frame is. The 2010 Zc is glossy with a rainbow on the seat tube, and the 2011 Zc is white, so is mine a 2012?
ZC Frameset - Felt Bicycles (2010)
ZC Frame - Felt Bicycles (2011)

Currently the Felt website does not list a Zc frameset, just the Z1...

Cheers


----------



## jasonandrew76 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks like you 've got the decals of a 2010. Looks like a unique finish on the frame though, because its no where to be found on their site..Special or Team Edition perhaps?..I seriously doubt you will ever see someone else with the same bike, so thats pretty awesome!!


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats pretty cool and very rare look too. Nothing like having a bike you know no one else will have! hehe


----------



## KCTele (Apr 6, 2010)

What is the hub/skewer setup? Very cool looking!


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

KCTele said:


> What is the hub/skewer setup? Very cool looking!


Those are my first attempt at building wheels. It's a Dati Hub laced with Sapim Lasers to a Kinlin-XR200 rim with Titanium skewers (all from bikehubstore.com). Including the tubes, skewers, and tires, they are 2.134 pounds lighter than the stock Mavik CXP-22 w/Vitoria Pro wheels that came with the bike.


----------

